# room eq wizard



## coony63 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am new to room eq wizard I understand and use minidsp but know I would like to measure my speakers with room eq wizard. Any tutorial explaining room eq with usb mic would be appreciated.

coony


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked the REW forum rather than this subwoofer forum? I'll move this thread there.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are several good tutorial articles on the miniDSP site here.


----------

